# Eastern Outbackers Ralley



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, never been there, so you folks that have will have to jump in here. Where in PA would everyone like to go?

Central to Eastern PA would be best for us, but it is not a trip breaker, if you know what I mean.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, we are in Indiana but we (okay, mainly me) have been wanting to get up in the PA area so this just may be the reason to get it done. I will keep an eye on this post with the hope that I will be able to attend and meet you kind folks.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody for Poconos?







They are east coast.

We have never been but have heard lots of great stuff.

How about Keen Lake campground, right on 90 acre lake. Has full hookups.

www.keenlake.com

I dont know what the $$ is.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Guys, We generally camp in the "Amish Region" PA. Lancaster, New Holland, beautiful scenery, great shops, nice folks,(once your out of Jersey everyone seems nice anyway)! Brian


----------



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

Anywhere in PA would work for us...we've never camped in PA but my employer is relocating us to Northern New Jersey so we are willing to check it out.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Tim for stepping in,

I was thinking somewhere along the I-80 or I-78 corridor. We really like Otter Lake in Marshall's Creek http://www.otterlake.com/ which is just over the border in Pa from NJ off of route 80. The only problem is the 5 night minimum from late june thru august. If august is the time, that won't work.

Keen Lake looks really nice

We've stayed in triplebrook http://www.triplebrook.com/index2.htm which is in Hope, NJ off of rt 80. Great family pool, adult pool and jacuzzi and fishing pond.

Like Brian mentioned, Lancaster is very nice.

We've stayed in Robin Hill http://www.robinhillcamping.com/ They have a beautiful setting with a fishing pond. It was late in the season when we were there so I don't know what the pool is like. It is right off of rt. 78

Appalachian campsites http://www.appalachiancampsites.com/ has a cool mini golf, nice pool, frog pond, fishing pond and a little restaurant. We're going here for mother's day in three weeks, they seem to always have something going on there for the kids, etc.

I don't know about any others further west in Pa, or if any of these are appealing to you all, but we'll venture somewhere else if something looks good.

Mike


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey folks, Mike the appalachiancampsites looks great. I see they have rally sites with w/e/s/c at a discounted rate for a group like us. Thanks Tim for taking the bull by horns on this. Let's keep the momentum going and make this happen sunny

Gary


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

PA or NJ works for us as well. We are new to this and can't suggest any sites but are looking forward to adding them to our list of favorites.

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like we have our work cut out for us in chosing. Mike, looks like you have done a good bit of research on this. I will look your suggestions over tonight, as I have to go out and finish staining the deck, and a few other "honey-do's" otherwise, I'll never get to use the Outback this year. Gotta take advandage of this great weather.

Tim


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

It all sounds great. The Appalachian Campsites would work best for us, but could most likely do any that Mike mentioned. Thanks Mike and Tim.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Appalachian Campsites looks nice. Mike, you'll have to give us a report after Mother's Day.







How soon would we have to reserve Ralley sites?, and what is the difference between a ralley site, and a standard full hook up?

I didn't check out Triple Brook or Otter Lake yet, but Robinhill also looks nice.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll check out rates, etc. when we are there in a few weeks. We've stayed there before, in fact it was the first campground we stayed at when we started camping again 3 seasons ago. Kind of a sentimental favorite of ours.

Mom didn't really want to go this year. I promised a better trip than last year's mother's day trip, bad sway with our previous trailer (too big) almost caused an accident. Kind of put a damper on the whole weekend.

But the OUTBACK promises a great mother's day weekend









Mike


----------



## East Coast Traveler (Feb 8, 2004)

We spend summers in upstate NY, so anywhere in Penn. will be find with us. Looking forward to it.

John & Nancy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mike,

How was the Appalachian campground? Did you still go for mothers day?

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Tim,

We went this past weekend as the girls went to a baseball game on the Friday before Mother's Day. The campground is very nice, lot's to do, they have the field for rallies, depends on how many people we can get together if we can use it. I'll post the info later since I'm at work and don't have it here.

Cabela's has a great store about 10 minutes away. We spent part of the day there checking out all the gear and the awesome stuffed game displays.

Sorry for not posting sooner, my head is spinning from all the things we have going on at home and work. I'll get the info on the campground up soon.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Sorry for not posting sooner, my head is spinning from all the things we have going on at home and work.


No worries. I know exactly how it gets. Got about 5 home improvements projects going on.....actually, just one, that is leading to all the others. I actually had to get a building permit extended 6 months because of unforeseen delays.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Got this response from Appalachian Campsites

Thank you for your interest in Appalachian Campsites.
Our rally sites ate $35.00 per night for two adults and two children.
We do have sites available in August. please let me know the dates you are
considering.
Have a great day.
Have a great day.'Sylvia Cox
www.appalachiancampsites.com
800-424-5746 Reservations
2004 Go Rving Park

If everyone can put up what weekend in august would be best, we can get the sites reserved. I'm thinking one of the last weeks in august would work best for us.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We're just the opposite. Early to Mid August would be better. I can see this is going to be fun just picking a date.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I gotta check the master calendar at home tonight and I'll post back. We're away a week somewhere in august and I'm not sure which one.

We'll just have to pick the date that most can make.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds good. My wife has a class that she needs to take sometime towards the end of the month, so I will find out the exact dates on that also.

Tim


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

for us the weekend of the 21st is the only weekend we have open,we already booked two camping trips and we have a wedding to go to.I guess there's always next year if it dosen't work out. It figures,soon as I give up hope on the rally, and book some trips for august, the whole thing starts to transpire.









gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

For us, we are away in NY and VT from around the 8th to the 15th, so either the first weekend in august or one of the last 2 weekends.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Spoke to the wife,and her class is not a on weekend, so we should be good. I can probably swap a shift or two if my schedule interferes with the eastern get together..

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello All.

Ok, this topic seems to have died down a little. Anyone still interested in getting together here in the Northeast, this is for you.

It seems from all who have replied that one of the last two weekends in August would be best. So, I am proposing the weekend of the 21st for a get together, at the Appalachian Campsites in PA.

If anyone is interested in this date, send me a PM, so I can get a count and check availablity for sites.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

I think we would be interested in doing something, but this year is full up with starting/relocating incorporating a new business, house projects before the snow, yak, yak.....

Thinking of next year already is something I would like to plan for.

I will be doing some research next week while on vacation looking for spots for next year to camp.

What ya think about next year?

Sorry about this year, just running out of nice weather months real fast.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, No problem. I truely understand. Both Mike and I seemed to let this idea die a few months ago, and I'm just trying to resurect it. Don't feel bad about not making it this year. The 2nd one is always better anyway. I was thinking maybe we move it around each year to someplace different, so we all get a chance to see more of the Northeast.

Enjoy your trip up north, it sounds great. I will definately be heading that way again in the future. I have family that owns a house in Morristown, near Cartier SP, and she is always asking us to come up and visit.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Talked to my Planning Coordinator lastnight, she still wants to hit Old Orchard Beach next year. Where is that in relation to your location??

KS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not really sure. I've never heard of it.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi All
Just wondering who all made reservation at Applachian Campground?
And what site # you got ?
It's large has over 300 site some seasonal been there 3 times.
like to see if we could get somewhat close


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've got 255 and 256.......so far









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that the weekend at Appalachian Campsites was great, with the exception of the weather. The following Outbackers attended.

Hatcityhosehauler
camping479
Hootbob

We definately wish more could have attended, but understand things got thrown together rather quickly. Talk has already started about next year, so those of you who have suggestions, please let me know, either by reply here, PM, or email.

I will post some pic's as soon as I get a chance. I am working on a webpage, and I will link the page.

Again, thanks to Mike, Don and their families for making this a memorable weekend for our family.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Right back at ya Tim. It was a great pleasure to meet and spend time with you, Mike and your Families.Can't wait to do it again and meet more fellow Outbackers.
Can't Happen soon enough..... sunny 
Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am interested in a 2005 trip. Count me in for any help needed in searching for a place. Work things should be slowing down just a tad in the Fall. Plus I finally got my home computer back up and running, so look out now.

We are planning a family trip to Ocean City Maryland at the end of June 2005, will be staying in a condo thingy.

Let me know what others are thinking.









Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, had a great time and great to meet the faces (and families) behind the posts







. I think it was a good start to hopefully larger meets to come.

Mike


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

The Lancaster PA has many things to do. For the kids and those advetursome adults, there is Hershey Park. For those who like to shop, tour an dlook, there is the Amish country. It is located in an area accessible by lots of interstate and main roads.

Count us in if this is a chosen spot. We are in Northern VA but would travel over a longer weekend for something like this....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Balki14,

See the thread titled Northeast 2005. This one here took place this past August. We are trying to plan several throughout the season next year, as well as throughout the region. Your inputs would be appreciated.

Tim


----------

